# JButton - Rahmen



## kloakenratte the real (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich hab da ein Problem. Hab Buttons erstellt mit Icon und Text. Beim ersten Button ist immer ein Rahmen um das Icon und den Text, den würd ich gerne loswerden, weiß aber leider nicht wie. Vl hat jemand eine Idee.







Bei der Grafik sieht man eben auch den Rahmen (so lavendelfarben) um den Text. Wie krieg ich den bitte weg?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Sandy


----------



## Oli (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

damit wird signalisiert, dass der Button den Focus besitzt. 
button.setFocusable(false);
sollte Abhilfe schaffen. O.G.

Oli


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2008)

ja, hab mir schon gedacht, dass das etwas mit dem focus zu tun hat. danke


----------

